
Ask HN: What is an algorithm for making the an efficient network between points? - b_b
I was looking at slime mold recently [0][1] and thought that it&#x27;d be cool to try and test its network mapping capabilities against that of a human designed algorithm, and see how they differ. Problem is, I don&#x27;t know much about algorithms, and whether one for creating networks with loops even exist. I know HN has some amazing programmers here so I was wondering if someone here knew.<p>[0] = https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Nx3Uu1hfl6Q
[1] = https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2UxGrde1NDA
======
wmf
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steiner_tree_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steiner_tree_problem)
?

